# Moving On, Down 90 lbs Now



## Isuck (Jul 1, 2012)

I haven't been here in a while, but I think I'm finally at the point where I'm moving on. I am tired of caring and shaking my head in disgust. I've learned so much about me and about who I thought was my spouse. 

Turns out I didn't know much before. I think I'm getting over it now but have some relapses every 4 days or so. My goal is to do the no contact for as long as I can. I'm tired of putting myself through this b.s.

Anyhow, I'm proud to say I'm now down 90 lbs and have been working out pretty hard too. I can almost see my abs at this point! (It used to be an extra large keg down there).

This site has helped me though, it's good to know that you're not alone and sometimes things just don't workout. Sometimes no matter what you do, you can't change someone's mind nor should you have to.

I feel like there's so many other fish in the sea now and have yet to even drop my line in, (so to speak).

Anyhow, just wanted to post that.


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

Yay for you! Congrats on the weight loss and finding yourself. Keep up the good work. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good for you! Congratulations. And change your username please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> Good for you! Congratulations. And change your username please.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe "YouSuck" is still available.


----------



## fortheloveofit2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Isuck said:


> I haven't been here in a while, but I think I'm finally at the point where I'm moving on. I am tired of caring and shaking my head in disgust. I've learned so much about me and about who I thought was my spouse.
> 
> Turns out I didn't know much before. I think I'm getting over it now but have some relapses every 4 days or so. My goal is to do the no contact for as long as I can. I'm tired of putting myself through this b.s.
> 
> ...


Congrads, this is motivating


----------

